# Other Uses for Marmalade



## mudbug (Aug 9, 2005)

Anybody got some inspired ideas for using my jar of orange marmalade besides spreading it on toast?

All I can think of is a glaze for chicken, but that sounds a little boring at the moment.


----------



## GB (Aug 9, 2005)

I don't eat brie (I want to give it another shot though), but I seem to remember my mother putting apricot preserves on a wheel of brie and putting it in the oven for a short while. Everyone went wild for it. I would guess it would work just as well with marmalade.


----------



## Alix (Aug 9, 2005)

I think I posted a recipe for Orange Sunshine muffins that you make in the blender, marmalade is yummy in that.

Also, on the chocolate lovers unite thread, that raspberry torte I posted is EXCELLENT with marmalade in the middle and mandarin orange slices on top. Mmmmmmmmm chocolate orange....


----------



## mudbug (Aug 9, 2005)

mmmmm, choclate and orange is one of my favorite flavor combos.  And guess what else is languishing in the cupboard right now - mandarin oranges!  Gotta go look that recipe up again, Alix.  Thanks!

Tsk, tsk, geebs.  Please give Brie another shot.


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 9, 2005)

Marmalade bread and butter pudding?  I have a wonderful recipe by Delia Smith at home, I'll look it out later and post it...

It really is scrumptious!


----------



## mudbug (Aug 9, 2005)

I figured you would have a good recipe with marmalade in it, Ishbel, and was hoping you would chime in here!  I will await your recipe....(tapping fingers and bobbing knee).

Alix, found yours too!


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 9, 2005)

Heheheee - I'll be home in a couple of hours!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 9, 2005)

I love it on ham.  I buy ham steaks and baste the ham with 1 Tbsp of either orange marmalade or apricot preserves, 1 Tbsp honey, and 1 Tbsp dijon mustard .....best on the grill.  I've also rubbed a ham down with the marmalade and brown sugar.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 9, 2005)

You can whisk it into a vinaigrette as both a thickener and flavoring agent for the dressing. You can also combine it with red wine and either reduce it to make a sauce, or use it for a marinade. Here's a few more ideas:


Incorporate with a BBQ Sauce
Make a glaze for grilling meat/fish/shrimp
Fold it into whipped butter 
Fold into whipped/mashed potatoes


----------



## mudbug (Aug 9, 2005)

Wow, so many great ideas.  Looks like I'm gonna have to buy another jar...........


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 9, 2005)

Here's the Delia Smith pudding. Highly recommended by members of my family!

2 rounded tablespoons dark chunky orange marmalade

6 slices white bread, from a good-quality large loaf, 1/2 inch (1 cm) thick with crusts left on
2 oz (50 g) softened butter
10 fl oz (275 ml) whole milk
2.5 fl oz (60 ml) double cream
3 large eggs
3 oz (75 g) sugar
grated zest 1 large orange
1 level tablespoon demerara sugar
1 oz (25 g) candied peel, finely chopped

To serve: crème fraiche or chilled pouring cream
A baking dish, base 7 x 9 inches (18 x 23 cm) and 2 inches (5cm) deep, lightly buttered.

First, generously butter the slices of bread on one side, then spread the marmalade on 3 of these slices, and put the other 3 slices on top (buttered side down) so you've got 3 rounds of sandwiches. Now spread some butter over the top slice of each sandwich and cut each one into quarters to make little triangles or squares.

Then arrange the sandwiches, butter side up, overlapping each other in the baking dish and standing almost upright. After that, whisk the milk, cream, eggs and sugar together and pour this all over the bread. Scatter the surface of the bread with the grated orange zest, demerara sugar and candied peel, then place the pudding on a high shelf and bake it for 35-40 minutes until it's puffy and golden and the top crust is crunchy.

Serve the pudding straight from the oven while it's still puffy, with either crème fraîche or chilled pouring cream.
 
 
(Sorry, I can't get that underlining off the ingredients..!)


----------



## mudbug (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks loads, Ishbel.  Now it's off to find some decent white bread, and demarara sugar!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 9, 2005)

Mix with some horseradish, dry mustard or Dijon, and maybe some honey and use as a dipping sauce for chicken tenders or a glaze for ribs.  I've used this as a finishing glaze for ribs except I also added crushed red pepper flakes - they were really good!!!


----------



## mudbug (Aug 9, 2005)

sheesh, now I have to buy TWO more jars of the stuff!  great idea, elfie.


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 9, 2005)

I've got about 30 jars left in my pantry - probably just enough to keep us going until the Seville orange season in Jan/Feb next year!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 9, 2005)

Its good on pork roasts as a glaze and its good on baked acorn squash with butter and cinnamon


----------



## kadesma (Aug 9, 2005)

MUdbug,

I have used it to coat a pork tenderloin when it was almost done cooking then sprinkle it with chopped cashews and mandarinl oranges put back in oven and let the maramalde and mandarins heat through and serve.
kadesma


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 10, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Mix with some horseradish, dry mustard or Dijon, and maybe some honey and use as a dipping sauce for chicken tenders or a glaze for ribs. I've used this as a finishing glaze for ribs except I also added crushed red pepper flakes - they were really good!!!


 
I also like to use it straight for dipping seafood in.  Grilled shrimp, fish filets, or scallops are great dipped in marmalade.  

Elf, the additions that you made sound wonderful.


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 10, 2005)

Mudbug
A quick, simple marmalade loaf recipe

225g plain flour
pinch of salt
15ml baking powder
100g butter
50g caster sugar
2.5g grated orange rind
2 eggs beaten
50ml orange marmalade
30 - 45ml full-fat milk
Prepare 1lb loaf tin by greasing with butter.  Sift flour, salt and baking powder into a bowl.  Rub in butter.  Add sugar and orange rind.  Mix to a fairly soft batter with eggs, marmalade and milk.  Transfer to prepared tin.  Bake at 180 °C (350 °F), Gas Mark 4, for 1.15 - 1.30 hours or until skewer or cocktail stick inserted into the centre comes out clean.  Leave in tin for 5 mins.  Turn out onto a wire cooling rack.  Peel off paper.  Store cake in an airtight container when cold.

​


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 10, 2005)

Following on the heel's of other people's meat suggestions, I like to make it into a sauce for meat balls (a distant cousin perhaps to the ever common grape-jelly meatball sauce). 

It also works great thrown into citrus smoothie recipes, and even mixed with a bit of oil and vinegar for a salad dressing (in which case a few segments of grapefruit added in are lovely, as is the whole thing served on baby/young spinach leaves).


----------



## kadesma (Aug 10, 2005)

ICadvisor said:
			
		

> Following on the heel's of other people's meat suggestions, I like to make it into a sauce for meat balls (a distant cousin perhaps to the ever common grape-jelly meatball sauce).
> 
> It also works great thrown into citrus smoothie recipes, and even mixed with a bit of oil and vinegar for a salad dressing (in which case a few segments of grapefruit added in are lovely, as is the whole thing served on baby/young spinach leaves).


Ic, like the salad dressing idea..We enjoy spinach salad and I'm going to try it with the marmalade dressing..Emmm Thanks you
kadesma


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 11, 2005)

I found a really nice Jamie Oliver recipe for ham with a marmalade crust - I'm posting it in the pork/meat section!


----------



## mudbug (Aug 17, 2005)

Well, Ishbel, your recipe was a winner! I made the Delia Smith pudding last night to much acclaim, and this from a family member who doesn't care much for bread puddings. A happy balance between the creaminess of the egg-custardy bread and a nice crunchy top, thanks to the turbinado sugar and orange zest (never did find Demarara at the store).

Also good cold for breakfast, as I had some this morning. Won't be any left by tonight!

p.s.  I'm thinking that a blackberry version of this pudding would be tempting as well..................


----------

